# Ohio 3 bunnies need a home: RESOLVED



## SugarGlider

I need to prepare to leave my husband. I'm so heartbroken I cannot even describe it but he's cheated on me one too many times. We have 44 animals and I absolutely cannot afford to care for them, and my kids, and myself... without my husband.

Livingston is a male fawn flemish giant. He's neutered and about 13.5 pounds. He's had some heath issues, there are threads here about them... just look up his name.

Scooter is a female tort dutch. She's an older bunny but healthy as far as I know.

Apple is also a female tort dutch, Scooters daughter. Apple has a permanent head tilt from being stepped on at 1 week old. She runs in circles and needs lots of out of cage time so she can move in bigger circles because otherwise she drags a back leg.

thanks


----------



## Haley

Oh Robin, Im so sorry to hear this awful news. Ive thought about you a lot and wondered how you were all doing. Im so sorry to hear things have been so difficult. Is there any chance you can keep any of them? Or do you need to rehome all three?

If you have a sec, can you tell people a bit about their personalities? That might help us see if they will "fit" with any of our members. 

I looked up your old pics so people could get an idea of the bunnies you need to rehome.

First, Livingston, the Fawn colored Flemmish Giant:












Scooter:






Apple:






Are they all spayed/neutered, Robin?


----------



## seniorcats

They are all gorgeous. Have you tried contacting Kristi or Kristen (phone #'s here) http://ohare.org/contact.htm#top

Please do call and see if they are able to help.Kristi is in NorthCanton and Kristen is right by Geauga Lake. usually you have to leave a message and they get back to you.

I will check with thoseI trust with animals and see if anyone can take 1 or more. I know your heart is breaking and I am sorry.Please keep us posted on any contacts you make with HRS.

A question about all 3, can they be on concrete floor or do they need special surfaces?

Ann


----------



## SugarGlider

Livingston is neutered, bothe females are intact. Livingston is/was a hermaphedite bunny, he had a female sex organs attached to his testicles, which was discovered when he was neutered.

Livingston: He doesnt like to be picked up. He will bite if he can if you pick him up so you have to hold him facing away from you extended out a bit. If he's loose he will follow you around wanting his head scratched, he loves having his head scratched. He's not mean, he's a very sweet boy he just really hates being picked up.

He has a 48 inch cage but we have a room we normally leave him loose in. He will use the cats litter box but he doesn't always use it. He's fine with the cats, he doesn't chase the other bunnies if they are out with him. He's very laid back. 

I can't find his paperwork but if I can remember right he's around 2 and a half.

Apple: Apple is a nervous bunny. She can see out of both eyes but since one points at the ground most of the time she seems to get scared easily. We've never tried to litter box train her. She doesnt have great balance. She can't go in a strait line much, but when shes getting a lot of out of cage time she gets better about going in bigger and bigger circles and also a bit of strait. When she's in the cage her circles are so small that she drags her inside leg. So again lots of out of cage time is important so she doesnt lose her muscle tone in that leg from not using it.

Apple is not mean at all... you just have to move slow and make sure she see's you. She's going to be the hardest to say goodbye to. She was born here and I pretty much hand raised the babies. They were with me except for once a day when mama fed them. 

She's been seen by our vet several times and there isn't anything that can be done for her head tilt. It's a miricle she's even alive.

Scooter: Scooter is a dominant bunny. She will try to hump the other two, which is really funny when she climbs up on top of Livinston! She probably wouldn't be good with other bunnies, unfortunately. She likes to cuddle but if she starts licking she does nip once in a while. She's healthy and curious and friendly. Scotters birthday is April 10th 2004, so she's a little over 4 years old.

Scooter is in a much-to-small cage. She gets out of cage time from it but she will definately need to go to a home with a cage already or willing to get one.

Scooter is my daughters bunny and if I was able to keep one of them it would be her. My daughter will be devistated. She takes very good care of scooter. But I'm just not sure how realistic the idea of keeping her is.

I want to find good homes for them. It's going to take me months to get things organized and enough money saved to do this. I just cannot wait to the last minute to try to get these guys into new homes because they are all special bunnies who will take extra understanding from their new parents.

Thank you for posting the pictures, in the next day or two I will try to post videos of all of them.

Thank you everyone, I'm so sorry this is happening.


----------



## Leaf

Your crew is beautiful, and if we were closer together I'd give them a home in a heartbeat.


----------



## Haley

Robin, I might have found someone to take Livingston and Apple.Its a friend with lots of bunnies of her own whohas wanteda flemmie for a while so I sent her a pic of Livingston and Apples pic was on the email too.My friendsaid she would consider taking her as well if she needs a homeso she could be in a place with someone who knows how to deal with her situation.

How soon were you wanting to rehome them? And would you be able to drive them any closer to MI?

Oh and does Livingston still have respiratory issues? Is he on meds? 

I have to speak with her later today so I'll get back to you.

Haley


----------



## Bunnicula

So sorry that you find yourself in this plight. While many of us here on the forum are unable to help, please know that we are here to support you and listen to you as you deal with all of this.

How wonderful that Haley may have found a home for the girls! I hope things work out for the girls to go together.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*seniorcats wrote: *


> A question about all 3, can they be on concrete floor or do they need special surfaces?
> 
> Ann


SugarGlider: I'd like to know this also. Thank you.


----------



## Alexah

I know that Haley said that she may have found a home for the Livingston and Apple, but I was thinking about this since I saw it yesterday and decided that if Apple needed a home that I'd be willing to give her a loving and caring one. I would also be willing to give Livingston or Scooter a home along with her. I'd be able to take in one to two but just figured Apple would be the hardest to place, you know?

I'm located in Cleveland, OH and have had buns when I was younger and have them now today as well. My bunnies are my heart and soul and I'd be more than happy to help give a bun a home if one is needed. I had to rehome a few of mine last month because of some health concerns of mine, but during that time I had to rehome two others that I was planning on keeping because they were attached to the others and it was too heartbreaking for them all to be depressed. I did what was best for them even though it was so hard and heartbreaking for me to do. Since then I've adopted one boy from the APL, but have room for one or two more in my herd without becoming overwhelming for me.

I just thought I'd put it out there. If they finda home elsewhere then no problem, but I felt it in my heart to respond. I can be reached by e-mail (in my profile) or PM. Again, if Haley is able to find them homes that would be fab, but I just wanted to let you know that my heart is big enough for one or two more and your post definitely tugged on my heart strings. 

No matter what, good luck to you and your bunnies.


----------



## SugarGlider

Livingston ans Scooter have been on concrete before with no problems. Ive never had Apple outside... she couldn't get away if she got loose somehome.

None of them have ever had any feet issues. Livingston gets mats sometimes because he's got medium length hair.

Scooter is blowing her coat right now and she looks really bad at the moment!

Livingston gets bald spots when he blows his coat from injection sites from when he was sick.

About Livingston being sick... When I got him I took him to a show and he got DQd for having a snotty nose. Vet said his lungs sounded bad, very bad. He was on oral meds, then injections... a couple months of meds. His lungs are fine now, and have been fine, but he still gets a snot spot in his nose once in a while. I cannot say he's *cured* because I honestly don't know but I do know the girls have never gotten sick and they are all in the same room and let lose together on ocasion.

Haley, I sent you a PM.

I'm going to get a video of Apple and post it in a bit.


----------



## SugarGlider

Thank you everyone for your kindness and understanding. I didn't get pictures of Scooter tonight but I did talk to my daughter and she understands the need to find them a home.


----------



## Haley

Oh she is so precious. Poor dear.

So you think Liv and Apple could be bonded? I think the size thing wouldnt really matter, and it would give her someone to lean on. Rabbits are so much happier in pairs. 

My friend's email is down now so I wont be able to email her until Monday..I'll let you know once I fill her in on everything.


----------



## trailsend

Just reading this now. I'm so sorry about your current situation, and I truly hope it improves and changes for the better. The bunnies are adorable, I sure hope your friend will help Haley.


----------



## JadeIcing

Would you send copies of their medical records along with each bunny? It would be a great idea since Apple and Livingston have had problems.


----------



## SugarGlider

Thank you everyone for your support. Apple and Livingston have homes lined up (we'll need to transport them) and we are going to try very hard to keep Scooter. If anything changes I will update.

Thank you again *hugs all around*


----------



## JadeIcing

*raises hand* Apple.


----------



## undergunfire

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *raises hand* Apple.



CONGRATS TO ALICIA :biggrin2:!!!!!


----------



## Alexah

Congratulations on being willing to take in Apple. She looks to be such a sweetheart.

I'm so glad that someone on the forum will be giving her a good home because that means we can get updates and pictures .

I really am happy that Livingston and Apple have wonderful, loving homes lined up.


----------



## Haley

Im so happy for both Robin and Alicia, Apple will be so loved in her new home! And my friend up here in Michigan is so excited to be able to give Livingston a home- her daughter already has set up a pen for him with toys and everything!

It should be easy to get Liv up this way since its only a few hours. Getting Apple out to Alicia may prove more difficult so if anyone between OH and CT is willing to drive an hour or two please let me know. It would be nice if we could split the 8 hour drive into 4 drivers at the most since Apple scares easily- so we can minimize her stress. Im going to get working on a route now


----------



## Haley

I just wanted to tell you guys something cute Alicia told me last night. 

Ringo (her head tilt boy) means Apple in Japanese. Fate, no?!


----------



## Alexah

Wow. Is that a coincidence or a sign? I vote for sign. I know how much she loves her other bunnies and that means she'll love Apple as well - no doubt about that. I couldn't even imagine Apple going to a better home.

I'm so happy that these bunnies have found wonderful homes. And I'm also happy to hear Scooter may get to stay in her home. How great!


----------



## JadeIcing

I was gushing about my new girl at work today. :biggrin2:


----------



## seniorcats

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> *raises hand* Apple.


Wonderful news! Hey, I even have some really cool new Elvis fabric to make a bed for her - aqua with different Elvis pic's from the '50's. I live west of Sugarglider so can't help with a transport to CT. I would be glad to make a contribution to someone in PA or along way for gas.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Woo hoo I am excited and hoping to help out in the transport, i pm Haley where my location is and a bridge i can get too so if the train comes this way i might get to meet someone from RO too, another added bonus. If I transport i would love some suggestions on keeping that cutie as stress free as possible, any hints would be appreciated. Again cant wait to hear if i can transport, either way i cant wait to hear when she gets settled.


----------



## Haley

Im working my butt off! I'll let you guys know if I make any headway- help is needed near Pittsburgh and Philly so hopefully when more people see the PM they can jump in to help. Ive also emailed some friends at Bunderground


----------



## JadeIcing

Oh my you guys are awesome. I can't wait to hold her. Well sit on the floor with her.


----------



## Haley

It looks like the best possible route would be along I80 through PA but theres not really a lot of major cities along that route. This is kind of what Im thinking so we'd go through/near more major cities and hopefully find some more help. 

*POSSIBLE TRANSPORT FOR APPLE:

Edinburg, OH- Pittsburgh, PA (1 hr 40 mins)- filled by Robin??

Pittsburgh, PA to Bedford, PA (1 hr 52 mins)-

Bedford, PA to Harrisburg, PA (1 hr 48 mins)-

Harrisburg, PA to Allentown, PA (1 hr 36 mins)- filled by Fran?

Allentown, PA to Morristown or Newark, NJ (1 hr 16 mins)- filled by Megan (bunderground)

Morristown or Newark, NJ to Rocky Hill, CT (2 hrs 36 mins)- filled by Alicia*

Alicia, I emailed Cathy to see if theres someplace closer to Long Island but do you think you could hit up some place like Newark on your way home from her place if I can get the bun there?

Its so difficult trying to plan when Im not familiar with the area so anyone in the area feel free to jump in and make suggestions!


----------



## JadeIcing

*Honestly we discussed it. She is the most important thing. If we have to change our plan we will. So if she can get closer than good. If we have to somewhat reroute fine. My friend is an ten minutes or so from Philadelphia. Soooo does that help.*

*Haley wrote: *


> It looks like the best possible route would be along I80 through PA but theres not really a lot of major cities along that route. This is kind of what Im thinking so we'd go through/near more major cities and hopefully find some more help.
> 
> POSSIBLE TRANSPORT FOR APPLE:
> 
> Edinburg, OH- Pittsburgh, PA (1 hr 40 mins)- filled by Robin??
> 
> Pittsburgh, PA to Bedford, PA (1 hr 52 mins)-
> 
> Bedford, PA to Harrisburg, PA (1 hr 48 mins)-
> 
> Harrisburg, PA to Allentown, PA (1 hr 36 mins)- filled by Fran?
> 
> Allentown, PA to Morristown or Newark, NJ (1 hr 16 mins)-
> 
> Morristown or Newark, NJ to Rocky Hill, CT (2 hrs 36 mins)- filled by Alicia
> 
> Alicia, I emailed Cathy to see if theres someplace closer to Long Island but do you think you could hit up some place like Newark on your way home from her place if I can get the bun there?
> 
> Its so difficult trying to plan when Im not familiar with the area so anyone in the area feel free to jump in and make suggestions!


----------



## JadeIcing

Looking at a map we could meet someone in Allenstown or Philly.

ETA: I guess this would be if we could do it Sunday, if not we would have to try for another day.


----------



## Haley

Heres another option which is a much shorter route but longer driving times since its a greater distance between major cities. I might be able to see about getting donations to help people with gas:

Edinburg, OH to Dubois, PA (2 hrs): Robin (sugarglider)?

Dubois, PA to Milton, PA (2 hrs): ?????

Milton, PA to Allentown, PA (2 hrs): Fran (luvmyzoocrew)?

If Alicia picked her up in Allentown


----------



## JadeIcing

I'm refreshing every 2seconds! An trying to pack. I need to get somethings together for her! OMG! 

anic:<--- Me

anic:<---- Rob

:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:<---- Ringo, Elvis, and Wyatt


----------



## seniorcats

You could try cross posting to LL to see if anyone is available. I think our only PA memeber (Williamsport in east PA) moved to Georgia. I believe a member named SweetBunnyKisses is from PA but I think she is a teen. Not sure if she drives but does travel for some rabbit shows. The 2nd route may be better because it avoids all the metro-city traffic and mess.


----------



## Haley

Ann, is Alohi still in PA? I think she helped with Brownie..


----------



## undergunfire

I can't wait until Alicia gets Apple. I am sooooo darn excited, I feel like I am getting a new bunny!

I also said I would totally be willing to help out with a spay and anything else she needed, as I offered to help Alicia in the past with such things.

:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> I can't wait until Alicia gets Apple. I am sooooo darn excited, I feel like I am getting a new bunny!
> 
> I also said I would totally be willing to help out with a spay and anything else she needed, as I offered to help Alicia in the past with such things.
> 
> :biggrin2:



For now I have to get grids, water bottle. That(waterbottle) is what she is used too. :biggrin2:Oh and more zip-ties....

The vet appt and spay will be once she is settled.


----------



## undergunfire

Of course!


I can't wait to see her set-up. I would imagine it would be much like Ringo's, long...like you said?

Gosh, I am totally excited. I want another bunny :grumpy:, lol.


----------



## JadeIcing

*undergunfire wrote: *


> Of course!
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see her set-up. I would imagine it would be much like Ringo's, long...like you said?
> 
> Gosh, I am totally excited. I want another bunny :grumpy:, lol.


Yup like Ringo's than I will adjust it to her needs.


----------



## Haley

OMG this might actually work out with this route:

*Edinburg, OH to Dubois, PA (2 hrs): Robin (sugarglider)?

Dubois, PA to Milton, PA (2 hrs): Grace (pumpkinandwhiskersmom) *confirmed for Sunday*

Milton, PA to Quakertown, PA (2 hrs): Fran (luvmyzoocrew)?*


I have to confirm with Robin and Franthat they can do a long 2 hour drive and that Sunday works,Gracelives smack dab in the middle of I80 and she said she can drive an hour west to meet Robin and an hour east to meet Fran. Then Fran could take her back to her place near Allentown (she lives in Quakertown)and Alicia could meet her there!

Lets all keep our fingers and paws crossed this will work. I know things are tight for everyone and gas is expensive so if we pull this off it will be a miracle


----------



## JadeIcing

*:shock:*

*Haley wrote: *


> OMG this might actually work out with the second route I posted!
> 
> I have to confirm with Robin and Fran (luvmyzoocrew)that they can do a long 2 hour drive and that Sunday works, but pumpkinandwhiskersmom lives smack dab in the middle of I80 and she said she can drive an hour west to meet Robin and an hour east to meet Fran. Then Fran could take her back to her place near Allentown and Alicia could meet her there!
> 
> Lets all keep our fingers and paws crossed this will work. I know things are tight for everyone and gas is expensive so if we pull this off it will be a miracle


----------



## JadeIcing

Off to bed. Haley call me if anything. I work 8am-5pm. Call leave me a message if anything. I will answer if I can. :biggrin2:


----------



## seniorcats

*Haley wrote: *


> Ann, is Alohi still in PA? I think she helped with Brownie..


Yes, she is in pA. Sorry I forgot. I believe she is near the Philadelphia area - can't remember the town at the moment.


----------



## SugarGlider

Sorry to come in at the end here... I'll do whatevers needed.

Thank you everyone for your help, I appreciate it very much... I'm so sad but happy, its very confusing feeling.


----------



## JadeIcing

*SugarGlider wrote: *


> Sorry to come in at the end here... I'll do whatevers needed.
> 
> Thank you everyone for your help, I appreciate it very much... I'm so sad but happy, its very confusing feeling.



:hug:

My husband and I were talking. We discussed how hard it would be to rehome one of our buns much less Ringo who needs so much. I could not imagen having to do that. As I said I will keep you updated. If you ever just need to hear how she is you just let me know.


----------



## TinysMom

You know...if you happen to want to swing her by Texas on her way from Ohio to CT..."Auntie Peg" will be happy to watch over her for a bit...say a month or two?

:biggrin2:

Seriously, I wanted to say that I can't think of a better home for her than w/ Ali - thanks to all of her experience with Ringo. You know you'll be seeing a TON of photos of her...right? And that Ali will keep all of us updated as we'll just take turns bugging her for more updates!

I'm so glad Apple is going to Ali...it just feels so right.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Just wanted to thank Haley for the note....I'm in for the Dubois to Milton leg! It'll be so cool to meet Robin, as well.


----------



## Haley

OK...this is more difficult than I thought!

A few questions:

First, Robin, if need be, can you do Saturday early afternoon instead? What about you Grace, can you do Sat if need be?

Second, Grace, could you do Dubois to Harrisburg instead of Dubois to Milton?

Milton was a little too far for Fran (luvmyzoocrew) so Mary Ellen (Bunnicula) has offered to meet Grace if she can get Apple to Harrisburg. Then hopefully we can get her closer to Fran in Allentown. 

*whew*


----------



## SugarGlider

Saturday will be fine but I just wanna put out there that next weekend would be a billion times better for me BUT I'm more than willing to do whatever is needed.

I stupidly forgot my sons 10th birthday is this weekend, how's that for mom of the year? We were already broke to begin with, time is not an issue, but I gotta get the poor kid something for his birthday 

This has been a very bad week, but all of you and your care and concern for my baby is a bright spot.


----------



## Alexah

It sounds like everything's on its way to being worked out for Alicia and Apple! I can't wait to hear that she's safe and sound in her new home. And I also can't wait for more pics of the sweet girl once she's set up in her new pen. She's certainly a cutie and I think Alicia is the best person to take care of Apple - it all sounds great!

Good luck with the trip. I wish I could be of some kind of help :?. Instead, though, I'll just keep everyone and everybun in my thoughts.


----------



## Haley

Yeah this weekend is proving to be crazy for everyone! If we have to hold off we can, the main reason we were trying to push for this weekend is that Alicia will be in NJ and could meet someone and take the bun home with her. If we wait for another weekend it adds like 3 hours onto the transport where we have to find help getting her from NJ up to CT..


----------



## SugarGlider

I will do whatever is needed, sorry.


----------



## Haley

Definitely no need to apologize, Robin! I know you are beyond overwhelmed. Im trying to make this as easy as possible on you and your family. :hug2:

I think I may have found someone near Allentown to drive to Bloomsburg, which is just a little east of Milton where Grace had planned to drive. The only catch is that shes only available early Sunday morning, which wouldnt give the transport enough time to get to her. She did offer to let Apple stay the night. Robin, do you have a small cage you could send with Apple to stay over? Then Alicia could pick her up from this girl in the morning.

Grace, would Sat afternoon Dubois-Bloomsburg work for you?


----------



## SugarGlider

Either time would work. My only commitment for the weekend is 2:30 on sunday.

She cant drink out of a water dish so either way she'll be in a small travel cage, so she can have water for the trip.


----------



## Alexah

I hope everything works out and Apple is able to get to Alicia without a hitch!

.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I can't do Saturday since we're booked for our best friend's retirement bash from 2-5, then helping with clean-up after.

I saw the possibility of doing Dubois to Harrisburg...is that right? I can do that or go farther on Sunday on I80. 

This is gonna work...just need to get the hairy details worked out!


----------



## SugarGlider

I had cry and I feel a lot better. Holding it all in was making me feel crazy.

You are all so amazing, thank you from all of us (skin and fur) for helping make this happen. Apple is such an amazing little girl and such a survivor and she will be so happy in her new home. 

Thank you :rabbithop


----------



## Haley

Aww Robin, we're here for you. Im sorry this is so difficult for you. Ive rehomed some of my foster bunnies and I know how difficult that was, I cant imagine how this is for you since you raised Apple from a baby.

I do have some good news though! Luvmyzoocrew says she could meet pumpkinandwhiskersmom near White Haven, PA!

So if this could happen Sunday, could you leave at like 9 AM, Robin? Heres a possible trip plan:

*9:00 AM - 11:00 AM:*
Edinburg, OH to Dubois, PA (134 miles) filled by Robin (SugarGlider)

*11:15 AM - 2:15 PM:
*Dubois, PA to White Haven, PA (178 miles) filled by Grace (PumpkinandWhiskersmom)

*2:30 PM - 3:45 PM:
*White Haven, PA to Quakertown, PA (61 miles) filled by Fran (luvmyzoocrew)

Then Alicia could plan on meeting Fran at her place (or somewhere close to the expressway if thats easier) around4 PM or so.

Work for everyone? I'll help you look for meeting places in those areas if that works. Let me know 

(((PS.I just edited it bc I noticed I accidently put Grace's leg as 4 hrs instead of 3.)))


----------



## Bunnicula

Looks like the plan is coming together for Sunday. That is great.

If this falls through and you need to take the route through southern PA, just let me know. I'm happy to be available for back up.

~Mary Ellen

_*edited to add:
*_Haley, don't hesitate to call me if the plans need to change and I'm not on line._*
*_


----------



## SugarGlider

sounds great


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

woo hoo glad to see it all came together, Thank you Haley for all the stress and scheduling you have been doing. I am glad to get to meet Grace and Alicia, i hope you gals arent crazy :craziness :tongue j/k lol



I will be off the computer till at least sat, i hope to get on to check once in the next two days, but i will defintely check on sat. We are getting new windows so i will not be able to get to the computer, and i will be doing some serious twicthing,lol. Hopefully everything stays put,lol. Talk to y ou all soon, glad to see it has come together , sofar. 



I am excited about seeing Apple and our Ro members. ?i am also excited to be a part of this too.


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Just read this post, and that time table sounds perfect...will be able to get to early church, then off to Dubois to pick up dear Apple and meet sugarglider....this is gonna be so awesome. When I get home, I'll get on asap and let everyone know how things went....:happyrabbit:


----------



## Haley

Yay!! 

Robin, Grace, Fran & Alicia: can you all send me your phone numbers so I have them all in case of emergency? If you all send them to me I'll put them in one PM and send them out to each of you along with my phone number in case you get lost and need me to get online or something


----------



## kirst3buns

:highfive:Yay! Way to go Haley for coordinating and all the other drivers! Good luck Apple.


----------



## JadeIcing

I can not thank Haley enough. I have been going NUTS trying to get myself ready for this trip, and put in extra hours to make up for my time off. I don't know what I would do other wise. 

Also to SugarGlider for trusting me. An everyone for offering to take part in this transport.


----------



## LuvaBun

I have just read this thread, and y'know, RO ROCKS!!!

First, Robin, I'm so sorry for what you are going through. I hope everything works out for you and your family.

Secondly, congrats to Alicia, and Livingstone's new owner. I know Apple is going to go from one loving home to another, and we can all keep up with how she is doing.

Thirdly, Haley, you are awesome for all the organising of the transport, and everyone involved in the transport, you are all amazing. I am so happy that things have come together. 

Jan


----------



## Haley

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> I have just read this thread, and y'know, RO ROCKS!!!



You can say that again! I was just looking through Winston and Vega's travel blog (looking for a picture) and I was thinking the same thing. We are all so blessed to have such a great network of support. 

I know this must be a very difficult time for you, Robin, but I hope its some comfort knowing we're all here for you and will do whatever we can to help.

RO is such a special place with so many wonderful people


----------



## Michaela

I just saw this! :shock:

Robin, I am so sorry times are tough :hug: but it's great you can keep Scooter, and I'm sure Alicia will keep you updated on little Apple. Congratulations Alicia, she is going to fit in perfectly to your bunny family. :hug: And not forgetting Haley, you do so much work for the bunnies, hugs for you too! :hug:


----------



## JadeIcing

OH MAN! I will go nuts!


----------



## SugarGlider

We'll be leaving at 8-8:30 tomorrow morning to start Apple on her way.


----------



## Haley

Are you doing ok, Robin? This must be very bittersweet for you.

*hugs*

Haley

PS. Ive been meaning to mention that you should probably put some timothy hay in Apple's carrier so she can munch..and if you can send some of her pellets in case they are different from Alicia's so she can make a gradual switch.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

I want to know if i should bring anything, other then my camera, i would like to get some on the road pics and pics of Pumpkinandwhiskersmom, and jadeicing and of course maybe some of Apple on her way. We can put them somewhere to document her travel!!!!!!! Should i have anything with me? Should i put her in the back of the truck as to not be bothered by us, or where she can see us? should i cover her cage? I want to make it as least stressfull as i can, no worries i wont be handling her at all but i might sneak a pic thro ugh the cage,lol. I will be meeting pumpkinandwhiskersmom at out meetup at 2:15 then on my way to meet Alicia


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

I'm so glad you mentioned the camera, Luvmyzoocrew! I'll be leaving here at about 9:30 to meet SugarGlider at 11.


----------



## Haley

Aww I wish I could meet all of you and give you a big hug!

Be sure to take your camera so we can see how her journey goes (Im sure Alicia will love to have a photo blog of her travels as well). Other than that you shouldnt need anything. I would put her in the quietest area- so if you have a truck shed probably be much safer with you. Robin said she scares easily so keeping it quiet in the car (music off or very low) will probably help. 

Keep us posted guys! Im praying it all works out!

Haley


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

We're going to have her in the back part of our van. We have the kind with Stow and Go seating, and she'll be on the carpeted area. John, our 15 year old, will be with her in the seat right near her. He's already been told that his music will be OFF (he's a metalhead). As soon as we can, I'll let y'all know how things are going.

I'm so excited!!!! Talk to you all tomorrow....Grace


----------



## seniorcats

Everyone have a very safe trip! Robin, I can't think of a better mom for your special baby than Alicia. Your baby will be in the best home possible with a bunch of spoiled bunny friends.


----------



## SugarGlider

I am ok, I'm confident she'll be safe and loved and you are all amazing and I'm so happy I came here for help because it's working out so well for little Apple.


----------



## cheryl

First of i just want to say that Robin i really feel for you,and i know it must be breaking your heart to have topart with your babies....gosh..i remember when you had first posted about Apple a long time ago...she's a little miracle that's for sure...and i'm just so sorry for the heartache that's going on in your life at the moment:hug:

And to everyone involved in this great journey...have a safe trip!

Cheryl


----------



## Bunnicula

It's almost 8:00 am...the journey for Apple should soon be in progress. Though it didn't work out for me to be part of the bun-train, know that I am thinking of and praying for you all.

Looking forward to Apple's travelblog pics.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## SugarGlider

We are getting ready to head out


----------



## Bo B Bunny

As terribly sad as I am for you, SugarGlider, I am so happy for Apple and Ali. I'm also relieved for you cause you know that Apple will be loved and cared for so well!

Whatever the reasons, she was meant to go live with Ali now. The whole name thing and stuff.... and the train worked out so well this time..... 

I'm so glad you came here to get them homes.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

We will be taking the Expedition so there is plenty of safe room for her. I thnk i will put her on the back seat and sit there with her so she isnt by herself, not like a strange face will make her less nervous,lol. So this way i can keep an eye on her and talk to her, I am a spaz but you all should know that by now,lol. 



Robin I hope you dont think i am insensitive about being excited, it is some thing that is bitter sweet. I feel for you and can only sympathise with what you are going through but at the same time i am excited to see that your baby is going with such a great bunny person, and also that you will be able to keep tabs and see her with Alicias blogs and such. Although she has to be rehomed you will always be able to see her progress of her. I am happy that this all worked out for you.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Oh Ali, you must be so excited right now. 

I know how you are feeling, I couldn't wait to see my little Winston & Vega. Gosh I was standing outside with Crystal when Haley pulled up. Then reality hit, my Little Winston doesn't like to be held. LOL But that's ok he's my little Baby now and Vega loves to be held.

Apple is such a luck little girl to be going to live with you. Are tou going to try to bond her with Ringo? That would be one very cute couple.

Safe journey everyone.

I look forward to pictures.

Susan


----------



## SugarGlider

Apple is safely onto the second part of her journey.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

woo hoo, we are getting ready here to leave, feeding the kids and then heading out about 1245


----------



## undergunfire

I am sooo excited! Hopefully Alicia will give me a call when she is on her way back home :biggrin2:!

I am already making something really adorable for Apple to send out with Alicia's package .


----------



## TinysMom

Oh I remember going to pick up Zeus and the excitement and the agonizing wait. Poor Ali....I bet she's excited.. and nervous...and dying for the time to HOLD her baby...

SugarGlider, I'm sorry for your loss here - but Apple couldn't be going to a better bunny mama....and I know you'll get to see tons of pictures.

Someone let us know when Ali has Apple!!


----------



## SugarGlider

Apple is well on her way in part three of her journey 

Thank you everyone, I appreciate all of the support, good thought, everything. My heart is broken, but knowing Apple will be in a safe place makes it hurt a little less.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Apple is with her new Mama!!!!!!! Just got back home from taking Apple, who is too cute, to Alicia. I have pics that i have to upload for you all to see. Apple was just so chill she layed down and slept most of the time, and when we got to the meet up point and was waiting for Alicia me and the kids sat in the back and j ust talked to her and petted her. She kept looking at the kids and turning to look at each of us it was to cute. pics soon


----------



## Haley

I just spoke with Alicia and theyre on their way home! Apple sounds like she's travelling well. They should be home in about 3 hours or so. Alicia said she'll update when she gets home.

Thank you all so much for all your help. You are all truly amazing people and its such an inspiration seeing how much we can do together.


----------



## mouse_chalk

I've just read this whole thread, I hadn't seen it before. It's had me in tears.

Robin, I'm so sorry for all that you're going through, I can't imagine it, let alone having to rehome your bunnies as well. You are in my thoughts, and I really hope things work out for you...

I can't believe how awesome RO is! I wish I lived over there so I could help out in these situations, I just can't believe how kind and caring everybody is, and how willing you all are to help out! It's great :hug:

Also, I'm happy that Apple is going to a great home, where she will be so loved and looked after. 

I can't wait to see pics and hear about how she's doing with Alicia! 

Jen xx


----------



## LuvaBun

Ooohhh, I bet Alicia is just so excited (I know I am :biggrin2

Well done to all involved for making it such a smooth trip!

Jan


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Here we are on our way to get Apple.








We have to go through the mountain, the highlight of the kids day,lol







Grace (pumpkinandwhiskersmom) and Apple, my first meeting with them. I was shocked when first seeing Apple because I have NEVER met IRL a rabbit with head tilt, what a cutie she was though. Loves to be petted, she would just close her eyes when petting her.









Apple in our van waiting for us to hit the road.






Me and Grace, unfortunately i really look like that,lol.














Alicia seeing Apple for the first time. We were wondering if she too would be wearing yellow, I swear Grace and I didnt co ordinate wardrobes,lol.





Alicia and I before she left to take Apple home.











Ok I tried editing these so they arent so big and it is not working i dont know what i am doing. The pics arent that big in my blog soi dont know if it is me or what. 

Ok i just checked now some of the pics are small so it did work and it wasnt me, woo hoo for me not being computer illeterate,lol. i will now try the rest.


----------



## Haley

Aww Fran, thank you for sharing your beautiful pictures! Im getting all teary eyed- you all are such beautiful people, inside and out. And Apple is such a beautiful girl. 

They should be getting home soon, I bet Apple will be so happy to stretch out her legs after her long (wow..12 hour) journey!


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Hi Everyone,

I'm finally home, and my DH has gotten the pics uploaded. I sure hope this works!





Here's Apple and Robin.






And this is Fran and Vince! 

The trip went really well....Apple slept much of the way through our part of PA. It was so cool to meet everyone. Wouldn't an RO reunion be excellent....would have to be regional, but totally cool.


Here goes....


----------



## Haley

Aww thanks for sharing, Grace. That one of Apple saying goodbye to Robin is just precious. 

And I forgot- Fran you are expecting arent you?!


----------



## SugarGlider

Grace and her family were amazing!! Gracebought me flowers. We managed to not cry till we walked away.

Apple was with us pretty much from birth, she only visited mama once a day to eat. I didn't know how she'd do with strangers but it seems she's just a people bunny, and I'm glad. That will help her settle in so much easier. This all went so much easier than I ever inagined (thank you Haley!!). She did so well, but I knew she was a trooper.

Thanks to all of you who went out of your way to help today, and your families


----------



## TinysMom

This probably isn't totally appropriate but I'm gonna say it anyway. I know this thread is about a rescue/adoption and not as much about a head tilt bunny.

But seeing Apple here - reminds me - and should remind all of us - that wry neck bunnies *can* be more resilient than we know and they can have good lives. I know that Apple has wry neck from an injury and not an infection/illness - but she still has lots of love to give and a full life ahead of her.

I say this because I've had several rabbits come down with head tilt and yet go on to live - sometimes with tilt - sometimes without tilt. 

I'm basically putting this in here in case we get questions in the future about head tilt bunnies and traveling with them - so that the search engine will pull up this thread..


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

Apple is really amazing....and such a loving bunny. She loved to have her head patted, and was just a darling all the way around. Head tilt doesn't seem to slow her down or keep her from being adorable, either. Good point, TinysMom!


----------



## SugarGlider

Did you guys get to see her turn her head completely upside down to drink? I always go :shock:when I see that!

She doesn't know any different, she's always been like that. She is indeed an amazing bunny  

I can't wait to see pictures of her in her new home :biggrin2:


----------



## undergunfire

GREAT pictures and what a happy story! I am so jealous...I would love to meet all of you!

I am so happy Apple is safely home, finally :biggrin2:!


----------



## JadeIcing

She is home and we are all happy to be here. Mind ya I walk in the bedroom and Elvis had escaped and was sitting on bed. 

I am so in love already. I had the best feeling about it all but was alittle nervous. First look at her and she stole my heart. Rob held her and said to her"I said no more bunnies and than I saw you an said yes. Now you are going to make me love you aren't you." Truth is he loves already. We are trully blessed in having her.

Drive home...





















Home! Dont mind my hair I was driving 5hrs today.









































Oh and I am uploading a video.


----------



## JadeIcing




----------



## Haley

I must be emotional today because Im sitting here crying like a baby. She is such a special little girl. She seems so sweet and so trusting. I bet a lot of that is because Robin and her family spent so much time with her when she was a baby. Shes just such a beautiful girl and seems so full of life despite her handicap (and yes, that does remind me of somebun else).

You and Rob are such awesome people. I know this is a very difficult time for Robin, but if Apple had to go somewhere, its fate that she would end up with you two. This just couldnt have worked out more perfectly for little Apple. She will be so loved in your home. 

Again, thank you to everyone for helping make this possible. Apple is a very lucky little bunny. 

Next up . . helping Alicia pay for Apple's spay once shes settled in and her awesome vet gives her the ok...and also helping Robin get Livingston to Michigan


----------



## JadeIcing

I think shes happy.


----------



## SugarGlider

Thanks for posting those, I know it's been a very long day for you guys!!

If you have any questions (like "hey she did this, is that normal?") please feel free to ask me


----------



## Haley

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I think shes happy.


Me too! She looks so relaxed.


----------



## JadeIcing

*SugarGlider wrote: *


> Thanks for posting those, I know it's been a very long day for you guys!!
> 
> If you have any questions (like "hey she did this, is that normal?") please feel free to ask me


I will. So far she has eaten, guzzled water, pooped and peed.


----------



## seniorcats

*Haley wrote: *


> Next up . . helping Alicia pay for Apple's spay once shes settled in and her awesome vet gives her the ok (any donations are welcome!)...and also helping Robin get Livingston to Michigan




I'm up for both, both a donation for spay and for transporting Livingston if needed. My schedule is clear except for July 14 through July 18th. I got a jury duty notice forthat week. I guess I have to call the Friday before to see if I am needed. Maybe they will send me away... The only other event I have scheduled for is the 4th weekend in August (Sacred Cat of Burma Show).Almost forgot, next Friday, June 27th, I help serve dinner at Salvation Army In Medina. If needed, I can always cancel or send my husband in my place. Let me know ifand when I am needed. I could do a leg from Medina to that little town where we exchanged Sherman or something.

Huge hugs to all who planned and participated. Apple is such a gorgeous girl, I wish she were mine.


----------



## SugarGlider

LOL sounds like she's settled in fine  *hugs* thank you both so much.


----------



## cheryl

This brought tears to my eye's.....what a journey for such a special little girl.

The picture's are just lovely.....and yep i'm sure Apple is a veryhappy little girl,she look's so content in her new home.

You are all just wonderful!!

Cheryl


----------



## ec

I just saw the last 2 pages of this thread and it all brought tears to my eyes - thanks so much for taking and uploading the pics.

Robin, I hope things get better for you, and feel for you, having all of this going on + needing to give up Apple. She's a beautiful girl and looks like she's going to do great with Alicia.

I don't know what else to say, except to thank everyone here for caring so much, for the buns *and* the people involved.


----------



## Bunnicula

Hooray for Apple (and all the folks who made her trek and new home possible). I just had to check this thread before heading out for vacation. Looking forward to really reading it when I get back.

~Mary Ellen


----------



## JadeIcing

Apple is currently sitting on my lap getting pets.


ETA: She's tooth grinding.


----------



## JadeIcing

*Peg there is never a time to not plug this. Honestly I have two now. Both have head-tilt for different reasons but both our fighters.I have had Apple less than 24hours butI already see in her the strengthand sweet lovingnature I see in Ringo. I am trully blessed to have them.*

*TinysMom wrote: *


> This probably isn't totally appropriate but I'm gonna say it anyway. I know this thread is about a rescue/adoption and not as much about a head tilt bunny.
> 
> But seeing Apple here - reminds me - and should remind all of us - that wry neck bunnies *can* be more resilient than we know and they can have good lives. I know that Apple has wry neck from an injury and not an infection/illness - but she still has lots of love to give and a full life ahead of her.
> 
> I say this because I've had several rabbits come down with head tilt and yet go on to live - sometimes with tilt - sometimes without tilt.
> 
> I'm basically putting this in here in case we get questions in the future about head tilt bunnies and traveling with them - so that the search engine will pull up this thread..


----------



## JadeIcing

[align=center]*OMG SHE GROOMED ME!*[/align]


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

Great point Peg, Someone who doesnt know anything about might have thought that a rabbit couldnt p ossibly have a good life with this but it is far from the truth. In the short time that i spent with Apple I saw her groom her face, eat her ceacel, clean herself, eat pellets, look around at my kids to see what they were doing, and drink water, she acted like nothing was the matter with her. She loved to be petted and looked like she was just metling when petting her, she truly is a fighter and as much as a "normal" rabbit as she knows. 



Haley yes i am pregnant, and by the time i got half way to the first stop i had to pee so bad, by the time we got to McDonalds i was running in with my 4 year old to get to the restroom,lol!!!!



I figured out photobucket, when you change the pic size to web site you have to APPLY the changes,lol, i swear it is amazing somedays that i get through the day with out hurting myself,lol. What i was doing was saving over the old pic before saving the changes i made which means that i was only resaving the same pic in the same size,lol.


----------



## Elf Mommy

Well, I'm glad I wasn't the only one crying her eyes out over this thread today. Just an awesome group of people here at RO. I'm so glad to be a part of the group!


----------



## LuvaBun

I feel so warm and fuzzy reading this thread. Lovely photos from everyone - great that some of you got to meet each other 

Apple certainly seems to have made herself at home. What an amazing girl to have coped with the journey so well.

Robin, I know you will miss her and Livingstone a lot, but at least you can watch how Apple gets on. I hope Livingstone's journey goes as well as this.

Jan


----------



## Haley

Aww Fran, I had forgot you were pregnant, bless you for driving all that way. 

Ann, thank you so much for offering to help drive Livingston. Im sure Robin would love not to have to do another 4 hr round trip if she could help it. Once she and I chat about Liv's transport I'll let you know how things are looking. Youre awesome!

Thanks again everyone for your kindness. Apple is such a lucky girl to have so many wonderful RO friends willing to help her.


----------



## JadeIcing

Again thanks everyone for all the support and help we have recieved. We are beyond happy with our latest addition. She has stolen our hearts and already making herself part of our home. 

From now on I will be posting her pictures in my blog.


----------



## seniorcats

Hey Alicia, can you PM me your mailing information? I got a new Elvis fabric - aqua with black and white pic's of Elvis. The theme is Elvis in the 1950's. I finally figured out how to make a really neat round bed with sides. I think at least one of your bunnies needs this. It may take a couple of weeks (other stuff to sew first)but when I am done, will mail it to you.

Ann

P.S. Haley, you are the awesome one!


----------



## seniorcats

Alicia, doesn't Apple need this? Hee hee hee

I found it at Hobby Lobby.


----------



## JadeIcing

For those falling this minor update on her in my blog. Ok so another video and more pictures.


----------



## Haley

Just wanted to let everyone know Livingston is making his way up to his new home in Michigan today!

Robin is meeting Ann (Seniorcats) around 1130 and then Ann is bringing him to meet me at around 130 or so in NW Ohio. Then Im bringing him up to his new home. 

Wish us luck!


----------



## JadeIcing

Best of Luck.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

woo hoo best of luck, safe travels


----------



## slavetoabunny

Safe travels to everyone! Give Ann a big hug for me.


----------



## LuvaBun

Good luck to everyone, and hope Winston settles in to his new home.

Any pics would be welcome :biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA

Who's Wiston? Not my Winston he's not going anywhere.

Susan


----------



## JadeIcing

It's Livingstons.


----------



## seniorcats

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> Safe travels to everyone! Give Ann a big hug for me.



Hugs were given left and right. I told Haley the truth about slavetoabunny and she really wants to meet you in August. Make sure to wear your tiara! Patti, I am blaming your Sparky and Scooter for my Miss Melody becoming a diva. All she wants now is the APD Mountain Grass or the Super Fiber Timothy. Spoiled bunny brat! She is turning her nose up at Farmer Dave, Oxbowand local hay.

On to the main topic: Robinmet me at church this morning. I had a moment of panic because the road she was to come on was closed. Manged to get directions to Haley who relayed them on to Robin.Services ran 1/2 hourover time as we had a missionary family from Albania as guests and they had a lot of stories and pictures to share. Also the Vacation Bible School kids had aspecial program for us

All the kids and the adults were thrilled to meet the giant bunny. Livingston has to be in the 23 pound range. The ride to Elmore was uneventful with Livingston munching hay. He did seem to be getting a bit stressed for the last 20 minutes. We had to stop at the Turnpike Plaza for a potty break where Liv got his share of stares and gasps.

Haley and Denise were waiting for me at the park and we were able to chat a bit and take pictures.Haley will post the pic's later.So Livingston should be in his home by now.

Now when is it I am to pick up Winston and Sparky and Scooter?


----------



## LuvaBun

:embarrasseduh, I was having a senior moment. I meant Livingston, but my brain made me type Winston

Jan


----------



## Haley

Im home!

What a long day it was! We used my friend Denise's Garmin and when we stopped for gas near Toledo on the way down,it somehow reset itself and tried to take us back to Michigan. After lots of confusion we were on our way and made it to meet Ann around 2.

Ann and me:






Meeting Livingston:






Ann brought me some yummy timothy hay that the buns are going to just love. Thank you again!

We wanted to stop for lunch but Livingston was looking a little stressed so we took him straight to Rochelle's house. He did great in the car- Denise sat in the back petting him andtalking tohim the whole way. 

Denise and Liv:






Checking things out...











We got to Rochelle's around 4 PM and Livingston was so excited to get out and stretch his legs. Rochelle wasnt home yet so we let him chill in the grass..He sure is a big boy! 











He settled in hispen nicely and made himself right at home.











Thanks to Robin and Ann for making this an easy transport


----------



## slavetoabunny

*seniorcats wrote: *


> I told Haley the truth about slavetoabunny and she really wants to meet you in August. Make sure to wear your tiara!


Not the truth! Aww man, I'm busted now.


----------



## seniorcats

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I told Haley the truth about slavetoabunny and she really wants to meet you in August. Make sure to wear your tiara!
> 
> 
> 
> Not the truth! Aww man, I'm busted now.
Click to expand...

Well I didn't have all day to really fill her in so she only got 1/2 of it. She knows all about the tiara and bunny ears.


----------



## slavetoabunny

*seniorcats wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I told Haley the truth about slavetoabunny and she really wants to meet you in August. Make sure to wear your tiara!
> 
> 
> 
> Not the truth! Aww man, I'm busted now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I didn't have all day to really fill her in so she only got 1/2 of it. She knows all about the tiara and bunny ears.
Click to expand...

Well, as long as you didn't mention the handcuffs.


----------



## Haley

lol, you guys are crazy! Patti, you have to let us know if you have time to visit when you come up this way.


----------



## seniorcats

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> *seniorcats wrote: *
> 
> 
> 
> I told Haley the truth about slavetoabunny and she really wants to meet you in August. Make sure to wear your tiara!
> 
> 
> 
> Not the truth! Aww man, I'm busted now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well I didn't have all day to really fill her in so she only got 1/2 of it. She knows all about the tiara and bunny ears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, as long as you didn't mention the handcuffs.
Click to expand...



Nope, nothing on the handcuffs butI did mention the straight jacket, and riding crop. Haley didn't blink an eye untilI got to the tinfoil hat stories. Then she looked really scared....


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

woo hoo glad everything went well, and my gosh he is so big.


----------



## JadeIcing

I am so glad he is at his new home. Tell him that Apple sends her love.


----------



## SOOOSKA

What a beautiful rabbit. One day i must have a Flemish Giant.

So who actually has this rabbit now? I'm so confused, I know one of the rabbits went to Ali but not sure about this guy.

Susan:?


----------



## Haley

Susan, my friend Rochelle and her family took him in. Rochelle used to be the adoptions coordinator for Midwest. She has three kids who help her with all her animals and will spoil Livingston to death. They were all so excited to meet him!


----------



## SOOOSKA

Thanks Haley, I feel so much better knowing now:thumbup. Is Rochelle on the forum?

Susan:running bunny


----------



## juliew19673

After reading this entire thread I must say RO members are the BEST! Such a "collective" effort to help human and bun alike.. You guys are the best people to know! 

I'm finding I love the flemish giants! such amazing creatures.

And WOW what a trip to get them to where they needed to be..

Pipp - great idea on the "after the rescue" thread - warms my heart that people out their care for each other and their animals.


----------



## TinysMom

*juliew19673 wrote: *


> I'm finding I love the flemish giants! such amazing creatures.


Flemish are amazing rabbits - but in so many ways they're almost more dog-like than like a rabbit. I hear Ori (who we think is part flemish) is following Zin around the house....like a puppy almost...


----------



## Haley

*SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Is Rochelle on the forum?



Sorry I missed this! Rochelle isnt a member here. She used to be the adoption coordinator for Midwest. Shes awesome!

Heres a recent update from Rochelle:

"Livingston is really soaking up the space-he LOVES to stretch out and follow me around the room. He is such a sweet heart!"

Im so glad this all worked out. I know both bunnies are with amazing people. And yes, RO members rock!


----------



## juliew19673

YAY!!!! Happy Ending - love those.. 

Good job All!


----------



## JadeIcing

Happy Birthday Apple

Again thanks everyone. We love our princess.


----------



## JadeIcing

It's mothers day and I don't know why but Apple came to mind. I don't think I was ever more the expectant mother than during this.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew

oh how cute!!!


----------

